# [SOLVED] Windows Updates v OEM Updates (what about BIOS/UEFI?)



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a Dell Laptop and almost every time I switch on, I get notifications from Dell and from Intel about updates.

It is my understanding that it is better to let Microsoft issue the updates rather than OEM - am I correct?

If so, should I also ignore the Intel updates. If I remember correctly, they are generally for Wireless, Bluetooth and for Intel Graphics. However, I seem to recall that I have also received updates for BIOS/UEFI.

Would I also be right in understanding that BIOS/UEFI updates are *NOT *issued via Microsoft updates, and if this is true, then I should be checking the Intel updates and *ONLY *running the BIOS/UEFI updates?

Tommy


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi Tommy,

While Microsoft/Windows does assist in updating drivers, not everything is updated via Windows.

I personally prefer OEM drivers over Windows drivers since they have been designed for your computer.

As drivers distributed by Windows are mandatory compatible with much more hardware, they work equally as well from my experience but as I mentioned not all drivers you may need are distributed by Windows.

BIOS/UEFI updates are only provided by OEM.

As you have a laptop, I would suggest that you install drivers and BIOS/UEFI updates that are provided by Dell. That should be enough for you to not need to check out Intel updates to fix problems or anything.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

I'll be the contrarian with regard to Intel drivers. Intel has been churning out very frequent driver updates for its hardware and it's either not supplying them to the OEMs and Microsoft in a timely manner, or the OEMs and Microsoft are BOTH not integrating them into their own driver libraries in a timely manner. I suspect it's the former.

I have been using the Intel Driver & Support Assistant along with HP Support Assistant, for this very reason.

And the only three places one should ever source a driver are via Microsoft Windows Update, the OEM Support pages for your computer, or (whether the computer is home built or you just want a component driver not available from your computer's OEM) the OEM for the piece of hardware you need the driver for.

Never, ever, ever even think of using any third party driver updater tools. That way lies madness.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

OK. Here is what I did.
When I logged on to the laptop, I got a message in Notifications to say that there were 3 updates.. When I clicked into the notification, I was brought to a web page Intel Driver And Support Assistant. It scanned my system and came up with the following:-

Intel Wireless Bluetooth For Windows 10
Intel Graphics - Windows 10 DCH Drivers
Windows 10 Wi-Fi Drivers For Intel Wireless Adapters
I downloaded and installed 1 and 3 above, without issue.

Item 2 had the following statement below it "Intel's generic graphic drivers are intended for testing and we recommend using drivers from Dell". The word dell contained a link. I did not download this and clicked on the link to Dell.

It advised that my support agreement was expired (which I expected) but I scanned anyway and got a list of 25 updates.

How is any mere mortal supposed to follow all this?

My urgent question is regarding the BIOS updates - where should these be coming from - Intel or Dell (or both)?

Tommy


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

As I mentioned in my previous post, BIOS/UEFI updates do only come from the vendor.

Generally speaking, vendor means either of the following

custom build or a desktop -> go to the motherboard vendor's support page for BIOS/UEFI updates
laptop -> go to the laptop vendor's support page for BIOS/UEFI updates

In your case, that means Dell is the only one who provides BIOS/UEFI updates for your laptop.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

tomohawk said:


> How is any mere mortal supposed to follow all this?


Well, I'm a mere mortal (but one who's been in IT since the mid-1980s) and I can and do follow all this, and manually.

That being said, there is a very good reason why Dell, Toshiba (when it still made computers), HP, etc., have all introduced "service station"/"Support Assistant" class software. It's to take the burden off of the end user to do anything other than be made aware that updates are available and elect when to apply them.

No one knows better than your computer's OEM (and I'm presuming not self-built here) when specific updates for specific pieces of the hardware on board are needed. They're the last place that wants you to have trouble with your machines and they have every reason to recommend what will keep it safe from attacks and running like a top (or at least as much as they can do to ensure that - we all know that certain end users can screw up anything).

Thus, if you have a machine where you know that an OEM support assistant exists, I always suggest that you use it. This was not always the case, at least as far as what I recommended, but it has been since the Windows 8 era came upon us and these types of software have been pretty much perfected.

The only reason I recommend Intel Driver and Support Assistant is the rate at which Intel keeps updating drivers. And, as you've seen, their Driver and Support Assistant is intelligent. It knows the kind of hardware it's running on and if an OEM supplied driver is likely to be superior to their own they will point you straight to it.


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

Brian's been in IT years before I was born, I am in IT only a few years now but in the first month of getting into IT, I was able to follow it all manually.

Simple recommendations: get your drivers and BIOS/UEFI updates from Dell.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Downloaded Dell SupportAssist and ran it and it found an update for BIOS/UEFI 

When installing, the statement "Installing" changes to "Failed" - no explanation.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you download a Driver/Bios Update, it saves the file on your C: drive, usually in C:\Dell\Drivers, take note of where it is saved. Go to that file and Right click it and choose *Run As Administrator. *See how you get on.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi spunk.funk


SupportAssist notifies that BIOS update available
I selected INSTALL
First notification says "Validating"
Second notification says "Downloading"
Then a notification states "FAILED"
So, it looks like the *download *has failed. There is no explanation available.

Tommy


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Then it's just "try again later."

I can't count the number of downloads, and not just in a single program, have failed over the years for who knows what reasons.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can also go to another computer,. download the Bios Update, Save it to a USB Flash drive and then put the flash drive in the Troubled Computer, copy the file to your desktop and then run it.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks spunk.funk and forgive my ignorance, but I thought that whether or not updates were required is determined based on the current version "status" of the hardware. Would using another computer not select an update based on the version "status" of the current computer's (different) BIOS?


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

tomohawk said:


> Thanks spunk.funk and forgive my ignorance, but I thought that whether or not updates were required is determined based on the current version "status" of the hardware. Would using another computer not select an update based on the version "status" of the current computer's (different) BIOS?


That only happens if you are using the "service station" type software to fetch and install an update. You would NOT be doing that if you are using a different machine to fetch an update or updates.

In that situation you go to the support pages, typically drivers and downloads, _for the machine that would be having the target updates installed on it_, and fetch them manually. You then save those on media like a thumb drive so you can carry them to the machine on which they will be applied manually.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks britechguy

So, is there a way to see the current version on my BIOS, so that when I check using another machine, I can see if there is actually a later version. While I'm thinking about this,, can I ask if it is wise to skip an update. So, if I find that my BIOS is 2 updates out of date, can I just get the second one and update, or is it better to always do updates in sequence?

Tommy


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

BIOS updates have always been independent of one another. It's packaged "as a whole." So there is no building upon the last one in the next one as far as what's on the machine. Flashing BIOS/UEFI is doing a wholesale replacement of what's there. So you do not ever need to apply anything that's prior to the latest version available (and, typically, there will only be one version available for a given make/model on its support pages, though there can sometimes be more if there were different motherboards used during the production run of a given model).

The easiest way I know of to get your BIOS/UEFI version and release date is using the Windows built-in MSINFO32 utility. Hit WindowsKey+R then enter MSINFO32 in the open box and hit enter. You will get a screen much like this one (but the window typically opens larger than shown below):


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks britechguy


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

You're quite welcome. That's what we're here for.

In addition, my thanks to you not only for asking well-formed questions, but for providing additional detailed information both voluntarily and when requested.

This whole topic is a perfect example of how the true two-way street of requesting assistance and getting it should be.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks britechguy 
I'm afraid Murphy's Law has just been applied.
I ran the update scan from the Dell website on my desktop (Optiplex 3050). I got a number of updates listed but with 2 marked "Urgent". At the same time, I was notified that there were 3 important updates (don't know why this was prompted separately). I selected install and - BSOD (see attached).


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

We're circling right back to the beginning. If there is a BIOS/UEFI update, that should be applied FIRST.

There can be dependencies on having the most recent BIOS/UEFI for other updates.

The above being said, I am not a BSOD expert nor do I claim to play one on TV. Someone who is may have additional insight.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks again britechguy. Understood


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> DRIVER_UNLOADED_WITHOUT_CANCELLING_PENDING_OPERATIONS Wiman.sys


The BSOD is caused by your Intel driver for Wimax/Wifi. You will need to update this particular Intel driver package from the Dell Drivers
You should first Flash your Bios separately. After restarting, Download the *Chipset* driver, install this and Reboot. Now go back to the Dell Drivers site and download the WiFi Driver for your model


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks spunk.funk

I think I will need a little more hand-holding and would appreciate your continued assistance. I'm not comfortable identifying a chipset driver.
Here is what I have done just now.

Went to Dell support page. It recognised my PC and Service Tag
Clicked on “Let Us Analyse Your System”
It advised I have 2 driver updates ready to download and install
However, when I scroll further down the page, I can see a larger list of downloads (including 2 marked "urgent", one of which is BIOS). Which is the real list?

Now, I updated the BIOS earlier today, and yet the update has not disappeared from this list.

For info, the BIOS version on my PC is 1.13.5 16/06/2020 and the suggested update is also 1.13.5. Doesn't instill me with confidence in the process (unless I am misreading)

Tommy


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the Model # of your Dell Laptop? In the Dell drivers page, you can browse by model#. 
Boot into the Bios and confirm the Bios Version Number. If it is the same as the one that is listed, you have the latest. it should start with the letter A (ie) A08 or whatever. 
The Chipset is like any other driver on the Dell drivers page, Just click it and it unzips to your HDD. Usually under C:\Dell\Drivers be aware of where it unzips to. At that point, it should install. After it finishes, you should reboot. Then go back to Dell page and download the WiFi driver.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

The issue above was with my desktop (Optiplex 3050) My laptop is an Inspiron 7380


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try here and enter the service tag it's a little further down the page and you toggle it on, Support for OptiPlex 3050 | Drivers & Downloads | Dell UK there is a new chipset update from June 2020 and a intel managment engine from June 18 2020 available


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks joeten.
There are 2 chipset downloads for June 2020, so I started to install the earliest dated one first ("Intel Chipset Device Software" ). I assume this is the correct approach.
This is where my lack of expert knowledge shows and I have come undone.............................
I get a warning message stating "An Installation for Intel(R) Wireless Manageability Driver is currently suspended. You must undo the changes made by that installation to continue. Do you want to undo those changes?". I have absolutely no idea what this means.
This might explain my earlier comment about how mere mortals can struggle to follow some of this stuff!
I am not a dunce when it comes to computers, but nor am I an expert. I'm a great believer in the old adage "When in doubt - DONT!" and I rely very heavily on the exceptional support given to me by you and many others on this fantastic forum.
I'm very reluctant (as I'm sure others are) in trying to solve a problem and getting excellent advice, only for every step to generate a new problem. The worry is that as I get deeper into the woods, I might find myself lost and unable to find my way back.
Sorry for the wild ramble!
BTW, I checked the BIOS version in the BIOS and it is 1.13.5, so why this is still being highlighted as an urgent download requirement from Dell is extremely confusing.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The bios is the 24 of June the full version number is 1.13.5, 1.13.5 so it may have had some revsion but this has some furhter info Dell OptiPlex 3050 system BIOS | Driver Details | Dell UK and this has info on the chipset Intel Management Engine Components Installer | Driver Details | Dell UK hope this is of some help.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

tomohawk said:


> BTW, I checked the BIOS version in the BIOS and it is 1.13.5, so why this is still being highlighted as an urgent download requirement from Dell is extremely confusing.


The correct general approach is to choose the thing with the _most recent_ release date or, when version numbers are presented, the most recent version number, regardless of the dates shown (as there are times when something gets "re-released" giving it a newer release date, but it's still the older version. Version numbers are king).

Depending on how an updater checks things will determine what it presents to you. It looks like Dell is either keeping information about what you last installed via them, or using what came with when the unit was new to determine what it presents. It doesn't hurt (although it's entirely unnecessary) to re-apply a BIOS update. I've done that by accident a couple of times and it just runs again and that's the end of it.

It's not much different than the oft repeated advice, which can't be applied in the case of software, that you should be telling every doctor you visit what medication you're on from all the other doctors you visit. That's the only way they can make an informed decision. Well the updaters are "various doctors" and there is no way to tell them in a lot of cases what another physician may already have prescribed for you. If you know you're already on that med, don't take it again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> "An Installation for Intel(R) Wireless Manageability Driver is currently suspended. You must undo the changes made by that installation to continue. Do you want to undo those changes?"


 This means exactly what it says, A driver for the WiFi device was trying to install and it suspended during mid install giving you BSOD. It is asking if you want to *Undo* the install that Failed that gave you the BSOD. Say *Yes*, then Restart the computer, this should clear the installer so you can install the previously mentioned drivers.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks everybody for your continued and patient support. I believe I can now progress with the discipline required to manage updates. I won't say I'll never be back, but I've a lot more confidence now.
Now if I could only figure out how to mark this discussion as SOLVED...........................


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

There is no "Solved" marking right now. You can, however, use the "triple dot" menu at the very top of the topic itself (not in any individual post) as the OP, use the "Edit Thread" option, and stick "[Solved]" in front of the thread title.


----------

